# And It's Gone buh bye!



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

title says it all. Haven't had a job or a day of work in over a month so layout went buh bye as it is the biggest route of me spending money all track and stuff is going to get sold off to pay some bills while i wait for a job


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You can build it bigger, better, bolder when a new job and some cash starts rollin' your way. Soon, I hope!


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Been there and done that more than once! Not a good feeling at all. Hope you find work soon, you will survive this.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

sorry to hear it. but you will come through this. dont give up.


skip


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Keep your chin up. 

Dan


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

What a turn of events...best of luck.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a sad state of affairs. I guess the economy isn't quite as good as the folks in DC would have us believe.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

ya i tell ya I'm about done being optimistic, this economy as we all know is a joke and will only get worse thanks to the deep pockets only making sure they are all set.

If anyone is doing N scale or gets a bug to start off in the scale let me know I've got plenty of atlas switches, 2lbs of Atlas flex, 6lbs of Peco flex and rolling stock to get rid of as well as foam roadbed that I'll not be needing.

thanks all


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Didn't you just buy all that N? 

May I ask what you do or better said what you did ?
I kind of thought you worked for a RR up there in someway.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

hang in there steve ,........


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

That just sux!!!!! Sorry to hear that Steve!!

Pat


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Ed I bought that lot back in the end of March beginning of May then I tried to sell off what i didn't want wasn't going to use to recoup some of the money. Well that failed still have almost all of it. 
My lovely Amtrak P42's with DCC and Sound are gone sold those to keep my car.

If I worked for a railroad I'd be golden however I do not. Cannot even get back into trucking due to Werner Enterprises and their BS. The last day I worked was when i got pics of that graffiti car since then nothing


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear this,
But Just like the Ma&Pa downsizing happens just to get bigger later again later
when things improve. I hope you find a job soon.

Pookybear


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry to here this also, wishing you the best.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Sawgunner, Hope you keep on the Forum and good, luck with the job search. We are all pulling for ya!!:thumbsup:


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

i thought the economy in NH/MASS was alot better then the rest of the country


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

blackz28 said:


> i thought the economy in NH/MASS was alot better then the rest of the country


sorry but

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

best one I've heard in a while


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Well ... when compared to Rhode Island ...


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

There are towns with unemployment rates over 30% around here!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sawgunner said:


> Cannot even get back into trucking due to Werner Enterprises and their BS. The last day I worked was when i got pics of that graffiti car since then nothing


I don't know what your talking about with Werner but can't you get another driving job with another company?
There is a shortage of qualified drivers now and they are predicting a greater shortage in years to come.
I would stay away from companies like Swift, Werner, US, schneider Martin and a bunch of bigger companies. They like the new driver because they can screw them good any experienced drivers won't stand for some of their bS.
Are you able to drive a truck? Or is something keeping you from driving one?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Well that's a loaded question, easiest answer I can drive anything with wheels and most things without.

OK here is the deal with Weiner. 

My DAQ report shows absolutely nothing in way of violations or preventable accidents. 

Werner reports less time of experience than I really have also less miles

Werner reports mulitple accidents and a dropped trailer to companies the try to get my verification from them.

The accidents never happened involving my truck I purely stopped upon seeing the accidents to render assistance.

The dropped trailer occurred at the Home terminal in Omaha, NE after I was pulled into the terminal so werner could work on my truck. At that time I reported the fifth wheel felt really sloppy and either needed to be adjusted or replaced as i felt a lot of slack in it when doing pull checks and every time i braked or started out (keep in mind an empty 53' trailer weighs 9,000 lbs). The "tech" fixed what werner wanted them to fix on my truck in the first place and then went to address my concerns. I was stuck there for 2 weeks not making a cent!! When i got my truck back i asked what they had done about the fifth wheel they said it was fine and nothing needed to be done to it. (lying SOS) they assigned me a load heading for Iowa even after i told them my fifth wheel had not been fixed. they said the tech says it's fine then it's fine go get your load!! Hooked up to trailer did pull checks and sure enough still there. called them and said i aint taking it my fifth is screwed up! they said ok bring it over to the maint. area and show them soon a s i started to turn out of the space it came off ripped my lines and all sorts of crap off the back of my truck. They blamed me for it but could not put it on my DAQ. so ever since can't drive OTR anywhere else.

what fun writing that all out.

see the easiest answer was better LOL


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sawgunner said:


> Well that's a loaded question, easiest answer I can drive anything with wheels and most things without.
> 
> OK here is the deal with Weiner.
> 
> ...


It was harder for me to read. 

Werner a scumbag operation, you should have went straight to the State DOT inspectors and told them about it. I write up stuff like that in a DIR (driver inspection report) and if it is not fixed I refuse to move it. You wrote it up? Did you save a copy?Scumbag operations like this need reporting.

Loss of employment and now your looking to loose more. Most companies don't want to be sued for stuff like that.

A copy and paste,
2. If the reference is factually inaccurate, skip your former boss and go straight to your old company's Human Resources department. Explain that your boss is giving an inaccurate reference for you and that you are concerned that this is standing in the way of your ability to obtain employment. HR people are trained in this area, will be familiar with the potential for legal problems if the reference is false, and will probably speak to your old boss to put a stop to it. (If it's a small company without an HR department, contact your old manager directly and politely explain that she's jeopardizing your ability to gain employment and exposing the company to legal risk by defaming you.)

Read it all, though I don't think talking to the old boss would help.

http://money.usnews.com/money/blogs.../2012/03/05/how-to-handle-a-bad-job-reference

Have you tried looking for another drivers job at all?

It sounds like you can use a lawyer, there are law offices that won't charge you anything but take a cut if you win.

Try HR and try to be polite, maybe they will agree to give you a good reference just to avoid being sued. They might leave the fifth-wheel part out when they give out the reference.

How much experience do you actually have, years, miles, etc? (approximate)

That link and copy and paste was just the first search article that I found on the subject.
There are more.

Are they the only reference you have for driving?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Already talked to HR they don't care and deny everything that was told to prospective employers.

I have copies of my DAQ, Logs, DIR's, and my formal complaint to C.L. Werner (owner)

Have also spoken to lawyers no one wants to touch it. Even on a slander suit. Subpoenaed the companies I applied to and was denied employment because of the reports. all to no avail on my behalf of getting a job so ya my $6,000 CDL-A is just for looks at this point. All local ops want 5 years minimum and I have 13 months with werner and about 40,000 miles. Local on the other hand driving B and below I got oodles but they don't count that for the A


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

so steve what ur gameplan ??


----------



## roadrr (Jul 13, 2013)

hey sawgunner, I might be able to help you if your still selling, I`m looking for some peco flex and foam roadbed give me a yell......mike [email protected]


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry everything is either at my dads or been sold. I have no access to any of it other than my engines


----------

